# Help needed for sizing a Dagger Agent!



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm a touch shorter about 6' and the same weight as you and I have the 6.2. Its snug and I don't have any foam up front but there is some space up there for longer legs. I also have the seat moved up a notch.
If your going for a hole and wave boat I would go with the 6.2 for better throwablility.
If you ever plan on doing any river running that your stuck in the boat for a while I would go to the bigger size...
My .02


----------



## italianpaddler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you so much freexbiker, 

Do you think I still could be able to enjoy a 6.4 in flat water? I can't really figure out how different can the manoeuvrability be in the bigger size. Have you ever tried?
Cause there's a significant difference of volume with the 6.2...

I don't plan to do any river running with it.

Grazie mille!!! (thank you so much)

Lorenzo


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*agent*

I paddle the agent 6.2 for playboating and river running class IV. I'm smaller than you at 5'8" and 150lbs. I would suggest the 6.2 if you can fit with the seat all the way back. You will have a hard time throwing ends in the 6.4 at 185lbs the recommended weight for this boat is closer to 200lbs. Maybe try the kingpin 6.3 it has less volume than the similar size agent and has a lower weight range because of the decreased volume. Hope this helps!


----------



## italianpaddler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you so much...the thing is that I won't be able to try to fit the 6.2, since here in Italy there's not so many around, and very hard to find demos unless you go in the north of Italy... That's why I should try to figure it out by asking to you experts!

Is the kingpin more of a river running kayak, or is it still a freestyle oriented model?

Grazie mille


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm 5'10" and 160 and paddle the 6.2. It's a tight squeeze for me. I would be surprised if you could fit your legs into the 6.2 being over six feet, but someone here could prove me wrong. 

The Kingpin is a little less aggressive and in my opinoion a little bit better river runner and not quite as good a freestyle boat. That said, it's still a fun play boat.


----------



## italianpaddler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot stubby... I have that concern too, given also that I have a nice 12 in shoes. It would be awful to find it it's too small for me when I have already received the boat.

I wish Dagger had an intermediate size (like 6.3 ) on the agent!!!! Cause I think it's gonna be hard to play in flat water with the 6.4, even beacuse I'm a BEGINNER in freestyle kayak.

Thanks again


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

Lorenzo, 

Your question is a good one, posting on here can be a bit of a double edged sword...You might end up with the information you need, but you might also find that as more people render their opinions (mine included) that you end up more confused by the contrasting view points!

That being said, here is are my thoughts...

I am in an Agent 6.2. I am 5'11" 165 lbs. I feel that the boat fits me perfectly but I also think that a little bigger COULD fit in the boat as well. If you typically like fitting into a very small boat and cramming in, you probably can make the 6.2 work. I think at your height/weight the 6.2 would play very well and you could throw it around easily but it would not run rivers as well for you, and might be a bit uncomfortable for long days. 

You might consider this as well...

It has been said many times that boats shrink coming out of the molds slightly, depending on the color of plastic some boats shrink more than others. You could talk to a Dagger rep and see if one color consistently shrinks more than others. If you do find that one color does indeed have a higher rate of "shrinkage" a smaller 6.4 might be your ticket. I only say this because a buddy of mine who paddles for Wavesport (similar to your height/weight) had a red Project 62 and it was a little big, he switched to a yellow 62 which was noticeably smaller and he feels that it fits him perfectly. I know that is labor intensive process but it might be worthwhile, hope I didn't muddy the waters too much. Good luck.

Scott


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*play boats*



italianpaddler said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'd need an help to pick up the right size of a Dagger Agent.
> ...


Agent is a good boat, but have you considered something else? There are lots of good boats out there you might have better access to? You sound like you could float a Super star prettty well. .. Just a thought.


----------



## italianpaddler (Jun 6, 2009)

You're right doobie, there are lots of models around that could be worth to explore.
I've focused on the Agent because for logistical reasons Dagger brand is the one I can find more easily here, and also I've been paddling a Dagger Nomad 8.5 in the past 2 years, and loved it.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## italianpaddler (Jun 6, 2009)

I really wanna thank all of you guys for the precious informations and advice that you gave me. It's been the warmest welcome ever in this forum and website.

I do appreciate it a lot.

Grazie mille

Lorenzo


----------

